# internal battery won't charge



## gaspasser (Aug 27, 2011)

The orange light on the BCR2 charger lights for 5 sec then goes out. It's a new battery, and pushing the junction A button (1 sec) gives a solid red meaning 25%. I've downloaded the latest version of E-tube project which recognizes the battery and updates the firmware. I've even updated it with & without the FD/RD connected. FD/RD operate correctly when all is connected. I'd like to know it's charging ie. a green light. I don't have the SM-PCE-1 module and will take it to the nearest dealer 70 miles away if that's necessary. Any support would be appreciated! BTW it's a Di2 Ultegra 10 speed groupset.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you pushing the button on the junction box to check? If so I believe you just need to hold a shift button down to check to see the charge status. If I mis understood you sorry.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Was waiting for threads like this. Frankly fail to understand the urge to go electronic.


----------



## gaspasser (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, pushing the junction box button (EW 90A) which yields a solid red light--25% charge, according to instructions. On bikes with external batteries you push a shift button to check.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

You are wrong. On either type of battery pushing the jb button does not test the battery. It puts it into adjustment mode. Pushing the shift button tests the battery.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well sounds like he won't have to take a long drive then!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Trek_5200 said:


> Was waiting for threads like this. Frankly fail to understand the urge to go electronic.


You still might need to wait a little longer....


----------



## gaspasser (Aug 27, 2011)

Fantastic, thanks for straightening me out---got a green light holding a shift button so explains why the charger would turn off. You all just saved me some gasoline!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

gaspasser said:


> Fantastic, thanks for straightening me out---got a green light holding a shift button so explains why the charger would turn off. You all just saved me some gasoline!


Good deal this place is a wealth of knowledge! I just happened to know the answer to that one lol!


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

Trek 5200, frankly fail to understand the urge for you to post all the worthless comments that you feel are relevant. The OP is seeking some knowledge to help with a problem, not asking for your opinion. There are too many people like you that feel the urge to comment on everything here, and pad their post count...while offering no factual information. Fully missing the purpose of the forum.


----------

